# statutory declarations (form 888)



## ColumK (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello, 

I am just getting everything together now and I am sorting out the statutory declarations we have to include. We are getting my Australian partners father and two of her Aussie friends that Lived in Ireland at the time to do them. I did a search on the forum to see what to include. I was just wondering I read that my partner and I also need to include a statutory declarations of our own, one each?

What exactly would we put in this? The questions on form 888 don't really make sense if you're filling one out for your own relationship.

Thanks,

Colum


----------



## Gendron (Sep 1, 2009)

Your partner will need one of these

http://www.ag.gov.au/www/agd/rwpattach.nsf/VAP/(CFD7369FCAE9B8F32F341DBE097801FF)~StatutoryDeclaration200602.pdf/$file/StatutoryDeclaration200602.pdf


----------



## LovedUp (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Colum (very Irish name!)

My partner and I have just finished getting all of our statutory declarations together as well as writing our own, so maybe I can help you.

The form 888 only needs to be used by people who are residing in Australia, such as your parnters dad and Aussie friends if they have since returned home from Ireland. Once they have been filled in, they can be certified by any notary public in Australia along with a copy of their passport or birth certificate.

If you are having stat decs written by other friends or family members living outside Australia, they can use an 888 form if they like....we found it was useful for guidance purposes....or alternatively write their letters on a plain piece of paper. Their stat decs should then be signed and dated and finally certified as a true declaration by a notary public in their respective countries, i.e bank manager, police officer, pharmacist etc.

As for you and your partner's stat decs, my partner and I simply wrote them on blank pieces of paper, signed and dated them and had the local police certify them as a true declaration along with a copy of our passports.

We included information like where and when we first met, how our relationship blossomed, trips we took together, what our living arrangements are like, how we divide household chores, who takes care of what finiances, how we support each other emotionally, physically and financially and finally, what our plans are for the future once we arrive in Australia.

Someone on this forum actually suggested that it's good to throw some cutesy stuff like how your partners dad can't wait to show you how to cook a proper Aussie BBQ or take you to a game of Aussie Rules, how you felt when you first saw your partner...she gave you butterflies etc...things like that, just to give it more of a personal feel and show immi that your realtionship is genuine and that you are excited about starting a life together in Aus.

Hope some of this is helpful.....Good luck with everything!


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

There is a guide to what you should talk about in the Booklet 1 (from immi website, the one about your visa) but Lovedup pretty much covered it =)

My BF and i wrote ours with cute personal stuff too--we both did our best to convey how much we love each other and made the declarations "fun," because we are a fun couple. We talked about how we support the same Aussie Rules team, which ended up being really good because on my bank statements I had a purchase from the Carlton shop when i bought him his christmas present....

Your own stat decs are super important, put some time into them, but have fun writing it too! My BF and i had a lot of fun with it actually =)


----------



## ColumK (Aug 12, 2009)

That's great, thanks so much for all that info. Will be getting around to it this week. We have a two week old baby together so that should cover all the cutesy stuff, so hard trying to get through all these forms with a little one but this forum has been alot of help.



Thanks again, great description of what we need LovedUp, will let you know how I get on.

Thanks,

Colum


----------

